# Screen saver hack



## seadogg31 (Jan 9, 2009)

Can any one direct me to the screen saver hack for the Kindle Keyboard.
Thanks,
Seadogg


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are some old threads here you could search -- probably get best results from the search in the menu bar and limit the boards to TTT for kindle or LTK.

Still, you'd probably have better luck asking over at mobileread.com.


----------



## Adaman14 (Mar 20, 2013)

Screen saver hacks were for original Kindle and Kindle 2.  I don't think there is a screen saver hack for Kindle Keyboard.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Adaman14 said:


> Screen saver hacks were for original Kindle and Kindle 2. I don't think there is a screen saver hack for Kindle Keyboard.


I think there is . . . . I seem to recall some discussion here. But I never did anything with it.

If it exists, they'll know at MobileRead.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Some searching took me to this post: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33973.msg660123.html#msg660123

which includes a link to the mobile read thread with the hack.


----------



## Adaman14 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification Ann. I followed the instructions and now my Kindle Keyboard is showing Ansel Adams, undersea shots, and pics of my dog.  I love this!  No more of those dead author pics haunting my Kindle!

Advice to anyone doing this is to use pics in grayscale and lighten them.  They will show darker on the Kindle.


----------



## seadogg31 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Ann I appreciate the help.

Seadogg


----------

